# reclassification low rise to high rise



## lohirise (Apr 23, 2014)

Long story short:
ibew353 member
almost 2 yrs licensed with 309A
Was told by a SENIOR union rep I can do Trade Applications course so when I hit the 2 yr mark I don't have to write the reclassification exam.

Went in with paper work (proof of passing, license, etc... )
Submitted it, explained I'm ready to transfer to high rise.

Well: SURPRISE: new obstacle.

Now I'm told in order to transfer from low rise to high rise I need to be licensed for 5, that's right, FIVE years. Or, I can choose to write the exam with min 2 years 309A license.

I find it ridiculous to wait 2 years to begin with. I'm older, slower, and have gained NO experience to help me with high rise work in the low rise sector. My license has not changed from 309A to 309A+2 or anything of a sort. So HOW can they discriminate this way to begin with?? Yet I still did my best to follow the rules.

Why can't I just be told ALL the stipulations from the start, so I don't learn something "new" every time I feel I have reached their requirements?!?!

I don't think they understand. I am in NO WAY going to be discouraged from high rise and stay in low rise donkey work any longer. If this keeps up, I really want to make a voice/stink about it.

Where can I find an actual rule, outline, agreement, that stipulates ALL the reclassification procedures. Because the union has NEVER supplied, or offered it to me when I go in to discuss my issue. Nor have they been able to produce it when I request it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So you want to switch from lo-rise donkey work to high-rise monkey work?

I did a lot of high-rise in my apprenticeship, it's not that great.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm confused, high rise as in apartments? Or office towers?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> I'm confused, high rise as in apartments? Or office towers?


353 is huge so they divide their guys up into low rise resi, hi-rise resi and industrial/commercial. The last category is the one you want to be in, as they can do any kind of work. The other two are stuck in their given category and can't reclassify until they upgrade. What that involves exactly, I'm not sure.


----------



## lohirise (Apr 23, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> 353 is huge so they divide their guys up into low rise resi, hi-rise resi and industrial/commercial. The last category is the one you want to be in, as they can do any kind of work. The other two are stuck in their given category and can't reclassify until they upgrade. What that involves exactly, I'm not sure.


If has to go in steps. Low to High - 6 months in high - ICI.

You are not allowed the jump categories no matter what group. The only way is if one category has a major shortage of workers and the union approves it.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is how I feel at work...


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

IMO everybody should rope houses and do deck work, before getting into industrial commercial.

Hustle is impotent for electricians to learn early on, so that the older folks can kick back and be lazy while the young guys do all the work.


----------

